# OurPath?  Anyone here on it?



## Chatterbox (May 28, 2017)

Hi everybody

I wondered if anyone was doing the OurPath thing I read about in the Daily Mail?  I would like to know how you are getting on with it and if you think it's worth the £145.


----------



## Vicsetter (May 29, 2017)

Sounds OK to me, although not sure about the sponsors.  For £149 you get a fitbit and weighing scales (supposed to be worth £130 but how usefull the scales are after the course I don't know).  Sounds a bit like weight watchers without having to suffer the humiliation of being publicly weighed and having to watch the other heffalumps.


----------



## Chatterbox (May 29, 2017)

Apparently the scales are used when you go on maintainence.  It does sound a bit like remote Weight Watchers but they are available on your IT equipment and are in touch with you daily for 6 weeks none stop.   I've spent a lot on diet clubs!


----------



## zuludog (May 29, 2017)

I'd never heard of it till about a week ago, so I Searched for it

It looks to me that it's yet another variation on the 'lifestyle' - healthy living - self help' theme, with a bit of hi - tech gubbins thrown in

I expect it would work if you followed it, but you could do it yourself for much less money - £25 will easily buy you a set of bathroom scales, then 2 or 3 books for a few quid. Even cheaper if you go to your library, the health & diet sections usually have loads of them
And/or you can Surf & Search this and other forums & websites for free, as many as you have the stamina for

Most medical  or community centres, and your GPs surgery will run, or have information about free or very cheap exercise & walking schemes. or join your local rambling club or branch of the Ramblers Association

I suppose what you're getting with this scheme is a more personal service and someone to nag you if you know you don't have much willpower or motivation


----------

